# Wouldn't it make sense for deliveries to be consolidated?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It seems that the current paradigm is for an ant to get an order for a single customer, and he goes to the grocery store and picks up stuff and then delivers it to the cux. But it would seem that it would be a lot more efficient if there were a few orders from cux that are in the same neighborhood that were done together. This would be great for an ant with an SUV, wagon or hatchback as there would be plenty of room for the orders. Cux shouldn't mind waiting a few hour for their delivery to consolidate (of course, the perishables would need to be done at the last moment).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You would have to separate out the orders with some kind of divider which could be a hassle for 2 large shopping orders, and if it is anything like the multiple food deliveries on UberEats or multiple pax on UberPool, the driver will get shafted with a 10% increase in pay for the double delivery while Instacart/DD/etc. collects 100% more.

UberEats add-on deliveries are often like $2 more pay even though they might add on a few more miles and possibly a second restaurant to pickup from.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Everytime they drivers does multiple the last delivery is always cold if warm, warm if cold. I've had 3 deliveries like that... Got refunded on 2. 

I just don't use it anymore


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Everytime they drivers does multiple the last delivery is always cold if warm, warm if cold. I've had 3 deliveries like that... Got refunded on 2.
> 
> I just don't use it anymore


This would be for groceries, so the food getting cold would not be an issue (although ice cream could be a problem in the opposite thermodynamic direction).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> This would be for groceries, so the food getting cold would not be an issue (although ice cream could be a problem in the opposite thermodynamic direction).


I understand this. Was being vague. 

The thing is the last order could be 45 min or more. Makes a huge difference with dairy.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

The idea that best benefits the driver is not to consolidate deliveries but to be able to take double or triple, each paying out the same rates.

In Melbourne, when Uber Eats first started, it was A$10/pickup and A$1.40/km before 20% commission.

The app would send pings for doubles going the same direction - same restaurant pickup, which translated into 2 distinct pickups at $10 each. Yum.

Then they changed it to $5.45/pickup and $2.85/drop with $1.50/km, and suddenly a double that paid $20 in pickups became $5.45 + 2x $2.85 in pickup & dropoff. Massive drop in payout, refused to do doubles.

The doubles that I played after that involved 1 bicycle account + 1 car account - the accounts had to be uniquely separate.

So it’s more of being able to take multiple orders going from similar start points to similar end points. That’s the best payout.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Of course, but guys that program have a hard time Multi tasking. It's all a bunch of Zero's and One's. No place for Two's.


----------



## dapperstache (Apr 18, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> This would be for groceries, so the food getting cold would not be an issue (although ice cream could be a problem in the opposite thermodynamic direction).


Two words.

Ice Cream.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Peapod was already doing this years ago. Didn't work out for many reasons I can think of.


----------

